# don't know what to do about my position in retiring



## breeze (Mar 31, 2011)

My work is going to be gone by take over I am trying to see what is the best thing I should do. My retirement date is Sept 2013 and I think I will be out of work in 2012 what happens to my cpp should I retire before I loose my Job or retire after? So it means I wont be paying cpp for the last year would I benefit by retiring earlier ?


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Too many questions, not enough information.

How old are you?
Is your employer going to terminate you, and if so are they likely to offer you a severance or buy-out package of some kind?
Do you have another pension plan (besides CPP)?
What is magical about your "retirement date" of Sep 2013? Is that when you would reach 65? Or when you would be eligible to take your pension without penalty?
If you have a pension plan, does the plan feature "integration of benfits" with CPP?
If you have a pension plan, are you eligible to start your pension without penalty?


----------

